
LCS-1 – Oldest spacecraft still in use - tdeck
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Calibration_Sphere_1
======
dandelany
More info + photo here:
[http://space.skyrocket.de/doc_sdat/lcs-1.htm](http://space.skyrocket.de/doc_sdat/lcs-1.htm)

~~~
tdeck
Lifetime: 30,000 years

wow.

------
tdeck
Ran into this while I after reading about Project West Ford, which was also
really interesting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford)

------
photogrammetry
Can hardly believe LCS-1 is still in orbit, given how low its density is.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LARES_(satellite)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LARES_\(satellite\))
has a density of 15,833 kg/m^2, and is the densest orbiting object in the
Solar System.

------
pttrsmrt
"[I]t has no power supply or fuel; it is merely a metal sphere."

There's something beautiful about that.

